# Using The Cameras Flash



## VirgilJ (Apr 8, 2015)

I've been working on improving my very limited photographic skills for the last couple of weeks. I've read just about every thread on this forum and it has helped me a lot. I'm to the point now that pictures of my pens actually look like pens.

The camera I use is a Panasonic Lumix fz30. I built a light tent and covered it with bleached muslin. I've been using two small stand lights with 30W 5000k photographic compact fluorescent bulbs. 

The results are getting better everyday as I learn more about lighting. Today I was experimenting with light placement and on a whim decided to try a shot with only the cameras flash. I was surprised how good it came out. The attached pictures are The same shot first taken with the stand lights, and second one is with flash only.

Tell me what you think please.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 8, 2015)

Take your pen outside and try to duplicate the setup and then take a photo. Now compare that to the 2 that you have and you will have more accurate to natural look. Might help.


----------



## magpens (Apr 8, 2015)

I think you are doing super !!!!  How about giving me some lessons


----------



## eajacobson (Apr 8, 2015)

Hard shadows under the second one take away from the image. The side lighting on the first seems to soften that effect.


----------



## builtbybill (Apr 8, 2015)

eajacobson said:


> Hard shadows under the second one take away from the image. The side lighting on the first seems to soften that effect.



Agree with this, plus you also have the harsh "white-out" spots (specifically on the clip, but it is also a little harsh on the body) trust me I am just as guilty as anyone about doing this, too busy selling the house to build my light box. 

But your photos still look great!!  Just looks "better", IMHO, in the light box.


----------



## VirgilJ (Apr 8, 2015)

magpens,
You don't want me teaching photography. I's set us back to the days of the box camera with the gunpowder flash bar!

Jt, 
I'll try outside tomorrow.

ea, I agree with you now that you point it out.

builtbybill,
I agree.

I think the pics with just the flash look very "real", but kind of harsh and metallic.

To deal with the shadows I moved the left light down and more forward. I also placed some white posterboard in a v shape around the pen trying to reflect some light from both sides under the pen. ( thats' one of the many tips I got reading this forum).

Here's how it turned out.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 9, 2015)

I really do not get caught up too much in photos on this site. Too many times you read please excuse my photos because all I shot them with is my phone. 

You are trying to improve your technique and you have done so. But it will get you only so far. Remember not everyone is viewing your pen through the same computer. Their screens can be set up differently so they see the pen differently. The last photo in my eyes and on my computer is the best you have shown. Stay with it from now on. Good work.


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 9, 2015)

No flash looks way better. The simplicity of the picture is good too... nothing really distracts me away from the pen. 

I like the recent picture and I think it would be quite good if it were less grainy. If you can, try to lower the ISO on your camera.

You'll want a tripod if you take photos with a longer exposure though.


----------



## VirgilJ (Apr 9, 2015)

JT,
Thanks for all your help and the good advice. I was considering buying a newer camera when I read your comments. I think your absolutely right. If I just stick with the path I'm on and learn to use the camera I've got I can absolutely take photos good enough for the internet. 

Your comments about the cell phone cameras made me laugh. The younger generation is so addicted to their cell phones that if they had a heart attack they'd text all their friends and post a selfie of themselves turning blue before calling 911!!

QP, 
The ISO on that shot was set at 100. I lowered it to 80. That's as low as it will go. Not sure what else I can do about it. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Quality Pen (Apr 9, 2015)

You could also make sure you're taking photos on the highest quality setting with the least in-camera processing/resizing.


----------



## farmer (Jun 25, 2015)

*photos*



VirgilJ said:


> magpens,
> You don't want me teaching photography. I's set us back to the days of the box camera with the gunpowder flash bar!
> 
> Jt,
> ...


 
I think your white balance if off, do you know how to set a custom white balance  using a 18% gray card.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJRJ-n57h_c

The color of the back drop in the picture should be the same color as it is in real life.

I shoot all my products with a flash and I get very good results


----------



## Tom T (Jun 25, 2015)

The last photo looks the best of the three.  It looks richer in that picture.
Nice pen and nice photo.


----------

